# [Help Thread] Connecting a Stackmat timer to computer



## Briosheje (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello there,

I've been trying to connect this timer for some hours, but I didnt came up with any solution right now.

The problem is :

1) When i link the stackmat to my PC CCT immediatly recognise it, but it displays 2 values (15:15.15, 1.50) when i press the power button on my stack and even if I have changed SEVERAL values on the configurations, following the rules explained in the readme file, it still shows the same thing.

2) When i link the stackmat to my PC prisma timer doesnt even detect it, even though the selected imput is the "Primary driver audio imput", which is the same as the CCT one.

I'm trying this two softwares on three computers (2 laptops (HP pavilion) and 1 desktop pc (asus)).

Am I doing something wrong somewhere?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you able to record audio from the Stackmat (into, say, Audacity)? That's the way to tell if you're getting Stackmat input at all; the rest is just settings.


----------



## tertius (Feb 8, 2011)

Try Audacity. I did and found out that my computer was not receiving a signal. 

I worked with my settings but could not seem to get it right. I then bought another cord (mono) and tried it. It didn't seem to fix the issue but I noticed that my computer was receiving a signal from the Stackmat Timer. I had to turn down the input volume (was all of the way up) and replace my cord to get the Stackmat Timer to work with Prisma Timer.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 8, 2011)

Tertius: Good to hear that you got your problem resolved.

With the recent couple threads of stackmat timer / pc issues, a wiki page might be useful.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Are you able to record audio from the Stackmat (into, say, *Audacity*)? That's the way to tell if you're getting Stackmat input at all; the rest is just settings.


 
*danthecuber's avatar smiles*


----------



## HEART (Nov 19, 2012)

*Trying to get my QJ timer to work with Prisma timer*

I'm trying to use my QJ timer to start/stop prisma puzzle timer, but everytime i select it as an option, it says "timer not found". I've tried plugging in the jack into mic, and the sound jack with no luck. Do I have to install something for the timer? If so nothing has popped up asking to install.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 19, 2012)

QJ =/= Stackmat, so a QJ timer will not work with PPT


----------



## HEART (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there anything it will work? I didn't think the QJ and stackmat would make much difference. hnnnng


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> QJ =/= Stackmat, so a QJ timer will not work with PPT



Bad argument is bad.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 19, 2012)

I have tried, even got it to work, but all my times are in the less than one second region as it is shocked by itself that it responds sometimes lol

So.. no I haven't got mine working with Prisma. I haven't gotten it to work with CCT either unfortunately. Ah well it is what it is.


----------



## skippykev (Feb 17, 2013)

*Stackmat Pro doesn't connect to Windows 8 laptop*

I have a Stackmat Pro v3, and I'm attempting to connect it to my Windows 8 laptop computer, but the problem is that it doesn't show up on CCT or Prisma Puzzle Timer. When I plug it in and turn it on, the green bars go up to maximum for a few seconds, then go down to less than 2 bars. I only seem to have two recording devices: microphone, and stereo mix. On CCT, the timer is shown to be on, then it flickers off and on until it goes off again. Configuration is also a hassle on these two puzzle timers. On CCT, there's only Mixer 2 (primary sound capture driver), and Mixer 3 (Microphone); both don't work. On Prisma, I press Ctrl+T for stackmat timer, then on stackmat timer imput device, I input microphone, and I get the same ol' red bar goof. I believe the problem is in with the internal microphone; it just won't allow any other "recording device"! Going back to the control panel's sound properties, I raised the microphone level up to 100, boosted it to +36.0 dB, and tried checking the box that says "Listen to this device", and there's nothing else I could do any more to connect my Stackmat timer. Is there anything I'm doing wrong? Do I need to install funny drivers or something? Any helpful pointers I could use?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

Does the v2 work? Sometimes stackmats don't work on Laptops that use a input/output plug.


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 26, 2013)

*Stackmat & PC*

I'm sure this has been posted before but I couldn't find reference to it. I'm trying to connect my stackmat (v2) to Prisma Timer. I can hear the ticking sounds if I put the microphone through my speakers, but can't get it to register on the timer. Sometimes it says ERROR: couldn't select stackmat timer. How can I get it to register?


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 27, 2013)

Update: it works with CCT


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 4, 2013)

Try going to Options » Stackmat timer input device.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 4, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> Update: it works with CCT



What stackmat number and sample rate?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 13, 2013)

I haven't got my stackmat pro to work with either Prisma or CCT, so.. if it IS to do with numbers I'd love to know


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 13, 2013)

5BLD said:


> What stackmat number and sample rate?



It's an old v2 I think:
http://cct.cubing.net/stackmat.jpg
(not my photo, I made a direct cable)

It works with CCT but not with Prisma, and I don't like CCT!
I don't know how to check sampling rate.


----------



## Thenio (Sep 24, 2013)

Stackmat v2 works with CCT, cstimer.net , Prisma 
But stackmat v3 works with CCT, cstimer.net
I did it with my timer stackmat v3. This is video that it works  (only polish language)


Spoiler


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 11, 2013)

Bumping due to my own relevance and to the fact that it doesn't seem that this has been solved yet.

Long story short, I can't get CCT to recognize my stackmat pro on windows 8. I've used the same properties/configurations that made this work on a windows vista laptop(checked all boxes) and I've even gone to the microphone properties and boosted the levels all the way up. I've tried looking for other timers that integrate stackmat pro, but to no significant results.

Halp plz.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 11, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> Bumping due to my own relevance and to the fact that it doesn't seem that this has been solved yet.
> 
> Long story short, I can't get CCT to recognize my stackmat pro on windows 8. I've used the same properties/configurations that made this work on a windows vista laptop(checked all boxes) and I've even gone to the microphone properties and boosted the levels all the way up. I've tried looking for other timers that integrate stackmat pro, but to no significant results.
> 
> Halp plz.



I have the exact same problem with a v2, hopefully somebody has the solution!


----------



## Me (Nov 11, 2013)

I found an odd fix for this on a Vista laptop many years back. Plug the audio cable into the computer half way, such that only one of the audio channels being picked up by the computer. This worked in CCT and I have seen it reproduced, unsure about Prisma.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 11, 2013)

Me said:


> I found an odd fix for this on a Vista laptop many years back. Plug the audio cable into the computer half way, such that only one of the audio channels being picked up by the computer. This worked in CCT and I have seen it reproduced, unsure about Prisma.



I have no problems getting my stackmat pro work on a vista, it's windows 8 that's causing me trouble. However, I did try this just now to see if it would actually work and nothing. I do hope we get an update on this soon if it's just a software type of thing.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 11, 2013)

Windows 8 has a bad reputation of rejecting lots of older software that worked well on Windows 7 or Windows XP.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't you need a splitting cable that split the sound/mic jack into two separate jacks.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have successfully gotten Stackmat Pro to work on Prisma with Windows 8. If you want a beta version of this Prisma, PM me and I'll send you a link. The reason I haven't released yet is because I'm waiting to integrate QJ Timer before I fully release it.


----------



## Pi (Dec 26, 2013)

*Connecting Stackmat to Laptop*

I have a stackmat timer that I can connect to my computer. I have bought the necessary cables to connect to my laptop. One issue though is that my laptop doesn't have a microphone port so I bought a microphone to USB adapter. I have connected by stackmat, and seen in my system preferences that the computer is picking up the signal, yet when I go to Prisma Puzzle Timer, it's not registering the time, even after I have adjusted the settings properly on the timer. Can someone tell me what's wrong?


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

What OS do you use?


----------



## Pi (Dec 26, 2013)

rj said:


> What OS do you use?



Mac OS X 10.9.1 Mavericks


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

Does it have an audio jack at all?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 26, 2013)

What kind of laptop doesn't have a microphone port? And what kind of adapter is it?


----------



## Pi (Dec 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> What kind of laptop doesn't have a microphone port? And what kind of adapter is it?



It's a MacBook Pro Retina. 

http://www.amazon.com/Syba-SD-CM-UA...TF8&qid=1388077327&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+to+3.5

The above link is for the adapter.


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

You have a headphone jack. The little round hole on the side. Try that.


----------



## Pi (Dec 26, 2013)

rj said:


> You have a headphone jack. The little round hole on the side. Try that.



It won't work because the headphone jack is for output, not input.


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

Pi said:


> It won't work because the headphone jack is for output, not input.



It does both. My dad has the same computer.


----------



## Pi (Dec 26, 2013)

I just realized that. So I tried it again but prisma isn't picking it up. I've tried all the options and it won't pick it up.


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

Pi said:


> I just realized that. So I tried it again but prisma isn't picking it up. I've tried all the options and it won't pick it up.



Reboot. And put new batteries in the timer.


----------



## Pi (Dec 26, 2013)

rj said:


> Reboot. And put new batteries in the timer.



The computer is picking up the signal fine. I checked in System Preferences under Sound and then Input.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 26, 2013)

Pi said:


> The computer is picking up the signal fine. I checked in System Preferences under Sound and then Input.




I dunno if you tried this already, but there might be some sort of sound boost/reverb setting that is on. If you see anything like that, turn it off.


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know why, but Prisma/Cstimer are not picking up for me when I plug in the timer. When I turn my timer on, then it makes a beeping noise. If it makes a difference, I have Windows Vista.


----------



## Shelton Cyril (Dec 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have tried, even got it to work, but all my times are in the less than one second region as it is shocked by itself that it responds sometimes lol
> 
> So.. no I haven't got mine working with Prisma. I haven't gotten it to work with CCT either unfortunately. Ah well it is what it is.


Well I did!!  with CCT only...----> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...T-(its-a-HARDWARE-issue!)&p=936369#post936369


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 31, 2013)

Pi said:


> The computer is picking up the signal fine. I checked in System Preferences under Sound and then Input.





CubeCube said:


> I don't know why, but Prisma/Cstimer are not picking up for me when I plug in the timer. When I turn my timer on, then it makes a beeping noise. If it makes a difference, I have Windows Vista.



What kind of timers do you have?


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 31, 2013)

My stackmat is a StackMat Pro.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 31, 2013)

CubeCube said:


> My stackmat is a StackMat Pro.



The current Prisma Puzzle Timer does not work with StackMat Pro. If you want to test a beta version I'm working on, PM me and I'll send you a link.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 31, 2013)

Does the stackmat pro work with any timers? I have one and am considering getting the cables.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 31, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> Does the stackmat pro work with any timers? I have one and am considering getting the cables.



I think it works with CCT. Not sure though


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 31, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I think it works with CCT. Not sure though



It does not work with CCT (at least when I tried it). If you want a link to the beta version of Prisma I'm working on send me a PM.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 4, 2014)

I saw convinsa's tutorial on youtube and got my stackmat pro timer to work with cstimer.net , there is a big lag though :/
After I time a solve with my stackmat timer, it takes almost a minute for cstimer to display the time. What possibly could be the problem?


----------



## pdid (Jan 17, 2014)

Is their any way without probing around down there?
I don't want to accidentally break it.


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 22, 2014)

*How to connect a timer to a PC?*

I can not connect the timer to the computer trying to guides (I tried to connect to the PRISMA PUZZLE and to CCT) 
I have the new generation? 
What problems can be?


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 23, 2014)

*Stackmat+cstimer.net problem*

I was not sure where should I post this so I will post it here. 
I have a problem which is very annoying,so sometimes when I start the timer it doesn't go it just stops on 0.003 or 0.006. Maybe som1 knows how to fix it. It does not to that when it's not plugged in into the cstimer so it can't be the timer's fault. I hope I explained things right.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

*Everyone who uses stackmat+cstimer.net*

What generation timer do you have?


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 23, 2014)

Gen3 pro timer


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 23, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Are you able to record audio from the Stackmat (into, say, Audacity)? That's the way to tell if you're getting Stackmat input at all; the rest is just settings.



What do you mean?
and what is Audacity


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

I think they don't work with cstimer. PM Mesulath96 for a beta version of Prisma Puzzle Timer which works with the gen 3.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Daniel Mizrahi said:


> What do you mean?
> and what is Audacity



Audacity: audio recording and editing software (free)

He wants you to test if the computer is picking up the stackmat signal with for ex. Audacity by recording what is coming in through the audio in. This is for him to find out what the problem is.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 23, 2014)

Work is being done to get all timers to work on timer programs. Just be patient, but in the meantime, feel free to try out the link on this page: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44228-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer-Requests. It may or may not work, but it seems to be working for quite a few people.


----------



## thatkid (Jan 24, 2014)

does the usb to microphone cable thing work? If it does I might get one as my laptop doesn't have a microphone jack. It has an inbuilt microphone on the "top panel"


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 24, 2014)

thatkid said:


> does the usb to microphone cable thing work? If it does I might get one as my laptop doesn't have a microphone jack. It has an inbuilt microphone on the "top panel"



Not sure if it works but it would have to be usb to 3.5mm mic to a 3.5 female 2.5 male adapter.


----------



## qwertyt1 (Feb 6, 2014)

*QJ timer with CCT or prisma*

Does anyone know how to hook up a qj timer with CCt or Prisma?:confused:


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 6, 2014)

It most likely won't work with either of those, although the problem is currently being worked on. If you want to try it anyway, look at the FAQ section of this: http://cct.cubing.net/readme.html#faq


----------



## qwertyt1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Also if anyone knows any other programs please tell me.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 6, 2014)

csTimer.net might work.


----------



## qwertyt1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry those dont seem to work for me.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok. As far as I know there are no other programs that even attempt at QJ Timer compatibility. Hang tight and it'll come sooner-ish than later.


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 6, 2014)

I got my QJ to work with CCT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...uestion-Thread&p=813561&viewfull=1#post813561


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's my situation: 
Windows 7 laptop, all timers not working. Gen2 Timer

I just bought new batteries for stackmat, so it's not that. Audacity is picking up a signal, I guess...
This is what I see


Sound effects are enabled.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 13, 2014)

AustinReed said:


> Here's my situation:
> Windows 7 laptop, all timers not working. Gen2 Timer
> 
> I just bought new batteries for stackmat, so it's not that. Audacity is picking up a signal, I guess...
> ...



You mean sound effects are disabled, right? You're getting the right signal it's just a little garbled.


----------



## Jumbofile (Apr 18, 2014)

*Stack mat not working!*

Plug in to the microphone port using a 2.5mm male to 3.5mm female adapter and a AUX cord.
I use CCT and get this.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 18, 2014)

I am hoping for a good Stackmat compatible online timer soon. Something as good as QQtimer and CStimer.
I was able to get CStimer to work with my Stackmat *ONCE*. 
However, the whole 5 minutes I had CStimer working with my Stackmat Pro, there was a violent BEEP BEEP BEEP sound when the timer was connected. 
I disconnected my Stackmat to try and stop the noise from happening but was unable to ever successfully reconnect my Stackmat to CStimer again.

Convinsa had a tutorial on YT but I think she took it down because noone could get it to work.
Here is a similiar tutorial


----------



## Marco Cuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Does the cord that comes with the QJ timer work or do you have to buy a new cable to connect the timer to your computer? And also which website timer supports a QJ timer?


----------



## Alchemistake (May 25, 2014)

*Gonna buy a timer to connect it to pc, What route should i take?*

Guys i gonna buy timer because it's been 7 years and i havent used an actual timer in my life. I think its time for getting a timer.
I did my research and i saw

Qj timer is little bit bad but it comes with all apparatus for connecting to pc
Gen3 pros are very expensive for me.
Gen2 pros (even the nonpros) are obscure i cant find a used one.
I want to know the protocol of timer and pc. Is it sending the start and finish points or is it sending the time?

If it sends start/end signal i think qj wont be a problem.I gonna use them only as buttons.

And as a second question is there any timer uses cable electricity?I dont want to use batteries.

Should I go to the DIY route?


----------



## Methuselah96 (May 26, 2014)

The signal is a RS232 serial signal that sends the status of the timer and time being displayed about 6 times a second. I don't think any computer program successfully works with QJ timers right now as far as I know. As far as I know it can only be powered by a battery.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 3, 2014)

So, I went through the thread and haven't seen this problem. When I connect my Stackmat Pro timer to my PC, the stackmat won't even let me start it. As soon as I plug the audio jack into the timer, tt doesn't react to me putting my hands on the timer. When I unplug it, it's normal. If I start the timer, and then plug in, the timer won't stop when I put my hands on it. Also, Prisma and CCT aren't reading it at all. (Actually, I have a QJ timer and it was doing the same thing, so I thought if I bought the real deal, it would work, but it's not).


----------



## idreamincubes (Jun 3, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> So, I went through the thread and haven't seen this problem. When I connect my Stackmat Pro timer to my PC, the stackmat won't even let me start it. As soon as I plug the audio jack into the timer, tt doesn't react to me putting my hands on the timer. When I unplug it, it's normal. If I start the timer, and then plug in, the timer won't stop when I put my hands on it. Also, Prisma and CCT aren't reading it at all. (Actually, I have a QJ timer and it was doing the same thing, so I thought if I bought the real deal, it would work, but it's not).



My StackMat Pro behaves the same way. I haven't found anything about this problem either.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2014)

idreamincubes said:


> My StackMat Pro behaves the same way. I haven't found anything about this problem either.



I'm not sure what I did to fix it, but I went through the properties of my microphone and turned off the enhancements, and unchecked some other settings, and played around with the levels, and now the timer will start when it's plugged in. 

However, it's still not working. When I go to Audacity, it doesn't pick up well, and CCT shows the timer is off. When I tweak the cord at an angle from the stackmat, the timer will turn on in CCT, but still not display, and when I go to audacity, it shows crazy high peaks even with nothing boosted. I'm wondering if the problem is with my cord.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm not sure what I did to fix it, but I went through the properties of my microphone and turned off the enhancements, and unchecked some other settings, and played around with the levels, and now the timer will start when it's plugged in.
> 
> However, it's still not working. When I go to Audacity, it doesn't pick up well, and CCT shows the timer is off. When I tweak the cord at an angle from the stackmat, the timer will turn on in CCT, but still not display, and when I go to audacity, it shows crazy high peaks even with nothing boosted. *I'm wondering if the problem is with my cord.*



I was starting to think the same thing about the cord. I tested my cord after in my car with my phone playing music and it was very sensitive. If I moved the cord, my music would cut in and out. I desperately want my timer to connect directly to CSTimer again(technically never really did). 

I am going to The Source this week with my timer and see if they can help me get the cord I need and test it in store to make sure it works. I will report back when I have done so. 

As of now, when I plug my timer into my computer with CSTimer, the timer displays this "--:--.--" and will not work with the website. The timer starts and stops but the "--:--.--" image where the time should be display on CSTimer never changes.


----------



## AirbusCube (Sep 15, 2014)

*Stacktimer pro datacable problem*

Today I bought a data cable to my stacktimer pro. This: http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Adapter/38-1618. I already have a 3,5 mm cable, so it is an adapter from 3,5 to 2,5. I linked the cable to the computer and tried it with cstimer.net. That didn't work. Then I tried with Prisma Puzzle. That not worked either. Do I need a special cable? Doesn't adapters work?

Please answer and sorry for bad english.


----------



## BoshedCubes (Feb 9, 2015)

My computer just isn't recognising that my Stackmat V3 is there. I'm on Windows 8.1. What I think is the main problem is that my microphone jack is the same jack as the headphone jack. I have tried fixing this problem by using a splitter that, well, splits the one jack into two. Sadly that didn't work. It would be amazing if someone could help me with this problem or have any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok, so I plan on getting the stackmat pro bundle from the cubicle, but 1 thing is holding me back. Does the pro timer come with a wire to connect to the computer? If yes then great, and if not, what wires are compatible?


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ok, so I plan on getting the stackmat pro bundle from the cubicle, but 1 thing is holding me back. Does the pro timer come with a wire to connect to the computer? If yes then great, and if not, what wires are compatible?


It doesn't come with a wire. You need a 2.5mm audio cable I think? There's a tutorial on YouTube.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> It doesn't come with a wire. You need a 2.5mm audio cable I think? There's a tutorial on YouTube.



Link plz?


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Link plz?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE0OoUhP6pU


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE0OoUhP6pU



Ty very much


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ty very much


No problem [emoji8]


----------



## Justin Ng (Apr 20, 2015)

My stackmat pro timer cannot connect to prisma timer.It is also the newest version. Any help?


----------



## drewmn2000 (Jun 19, 2015)

Things to know: 

I'm running Mac OS X 10.10.3 (Yosemite)
I have a StackMat Pro that I'd like to connect.
I have the proper cable and adapter to do it - Yes, it's in the input slot, not the output slot. Yes, the computer is picking up the signal.
I use Prisma Puzzle Timer, although I have tried getting the timer to work with other timers (qqTimer, CCT) and it doesn't work there either.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. When I connect it, the timers simply don't pick anything up. They remain at 0:00.00 no matter what I do with the timer.


----------



## primarycuber (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a non-apple computer, but maybe this could still help: the stackmat connection only works for me if I don't push the cable fully into the computer slot (plug it in, then pull it out a bit until it feels tight again), you can try experimenting with that...


----------



## drewmn2000 (Jun 19, 2015)

primarycuber said:


> I have a non-apple computer, but maybe this could still help: the stackmat connection only works for me if I don't push the cable fully into the computer slot (plug it in, then pull it out a bit until it feels tight again), you can try experimenting with that...



Didn't work :/


----------



## pdilla (Jun 19, 2015)

I have OSX 10.6.8 (I know...) and it works fine for me...

Set all the settings correctly?

Also, try getting one of these:






It may be too late, but try asking the dude at Radioshack for a 2.5mm male to 3.5mm male cable. It's a lot more simple of a setup than a cable with a bulky adapter sticking out 3 inches of the bottom of your timer.


----------



## Laura O (Jun 19, 2015)

What kind of Mac are you using?
I had do switch off the output on my MacBook Air, which has a combined input/output port.

However, I remember I had some trouble using it with PPT and it was more or less trial&error until I found the right input level.
Did you try csTimer? That worked a lot better for me.


----------



## drewmn2000 (Jun 19, 2015)

pdilla said:


> I have OSX 10.6.8 (I know...) and it works fine for me...
> 
> Set all the settings correctly?
> 
> ...



I have one of those. I'm using it. Yes, the settings are set correctly. Doesn't work with csTimer either.

It doesn't work with csTimer. And yes, the settings are all correct. I already have one of those cords, and I'm using it, and it still doesn't work.



Laura O said:


> What kind of Mac are you using?
> I had do switch off the output on my MacBook Air, which has a combined input/output port.
> 
> However, I remember I had some trouble using it with PPT and it was more or less trial&error until I found the right input level.
> Did you try csTimer? That worked a lot better for me.



Doesn't work with csTimer. Also, I have a MacBook Air as well.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 20, 2015)

Did you try this already? https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201929

Found that by googling _macbook air audio input_. This is apparently not just a stackmat issue.


----------



## drewmn2000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Still didn't work, but thanks.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey, sorry for bumping this thread, but really need help.

My stackmat pro timer works excellently with Methuselah96's Prisma puzzle timer mod and with CCT. However, I just can't get it to work with cstimer.net. Has anyone here managed to successfully use the timer with cstimer.net? I use Windows 8 64 bit. If you got it to work, what microphone drivers are you using? I first had the IDT ones, but the timer didn't work with them, and so I replaced them with the stock windows ones.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 20, 2015)

kunparekh18 said:


> Hey, sorry for bumping this thread, but really need help.
> 
> My stackmat pro timer works excellently with Methuselah96's Prisma puzzle timer mod and with CCT. However, I just can't get it to work with cstimer.net. Has anyone here managed to successfully use the timer with cstimer.net? I use Windows 8 64 bit. If you got it to work, what microphone drivers are you using? I first had the IDT ones, but the timer didn't work with them, and so I replaced them with the stock windows ones.


Same here! Would be nice if someone could help us. 

Edit : back on the forums!


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm having an issue. So I plug my timer in and everything. When I go to check the audio levels in System Preferences, even with the input volume set all the way up, the computer doesn't really detect much noise. Is this a cable issue? I've had these cables for a while and feel that it could be part of the issue.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jul 23, 2015)

I just recently purchased a QJ timer at the Perth Winter 2015 competition. It came with a cable but will not connect to prisma puzzle timer. Is there any way to connect it? Possibly to other timers? Has anyone got it working, and if so how did they do it? I would like to get it working together with my computer. I'm using a macbook pro, late 2013 if it matters.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 23, 2015)

Prisma Puzzle Timer doesn'lt support QJ timers, only Stackmats.
However, CSTimer does support QJ Timers, all you have to do is click the "Option" button, then "Timer", then select the drop-down that says "Enter times using:" and select "Stackmat".

Make sure the timer is plugged into your microphone jack on the side of your PC. If you don't have one, you can buy a USB microphone + earphone jack from Amazon for very cheap.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 23, 2015)

It just so happens that a video about that came out on my collab channel a couple days ago. It's with a Stackmat Timer though, but I think it's works for QJ Timer as well. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help but it's still not working. Like in your video, when I plug the timer in it will always show the -.- sign no matter if it is on or off. I think this is because my mac (with only one audio port) is seeing the cable as an output cable not an input. Does anyone know how to change this? Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 23, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Thanks for the help but it's still not working. Like in your video, when I plug the timer in it will always show the -.- sign no matter if it is on or off. I think this is because my mac (with only one audio port) is seeing the cable as an output cable not an input. Does anyone know how to change this? Thanks for the help so far.



Yeah, I'm not so sure it works on a Mac. Try messing around with some settings or plugging it into another jack if there is one.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jul 24, 2015)

There's no other jacks. I tried to use it on a dell laptop, but that only has one input too. There was something about using a four segment audio cable. The QJ timer is a three segment. Well, I don't think I'm going to bother experimenting much more. Thanks for the help and effort.


----------



## youSurname (Sep 3, 2015)

drewmn2000 said:


> Things to know:
> 
> I'm running Mac OS X 10.10.3 (Yosemite)
> I have a StackMat Pro that I'd like to connect.
> ...



Have a look at this post I made.


----------



## Aaditeya (Oct 2, 2015)

*Does Prisma Puzzle Timer connect wsith a QJ timer ?*

Hey Cubers !
I have a QJ gen 3 Timer and I want to know how would it connect to Prisma Puzzle Timer .

Thanks in advanced !

The thread meant "Does Prisma Puzzle Timer connect with a QJ timer ?" and not "Does Prisma Puzzle Timer connect wsith a QJ timer ?"


----------



## aarnu12 (Nov 15, 2015)

can u please send it to me


----------



## Awder (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a Yuxin timer. When I connect it to laptop with Windows XP it's weird and noisy alarm. CCT timer doesn't start when I'm solving. Please, help!


----------



## MentosCubing (Apr 7, 2017)

Okay, so I have tried this on both a Chromebook and a Mac using csTimer. On both it is accepting audio input as a microphone when I use it as such (well, a bunch of beeps), but not showing up on csTimer.
I have the exact cable in the picture above. I plug the 2.5mm end into my StackMat Pro G4, and I have plugged the 3.5mm end into a few different things.
1. I tried plugging it into all the 3.5mm ports on both computers.
2. I bought a USB thing that allows you to plug in an external mic and headphones. I have tried its microphone port and its headphone port on both computers.
Given this hardware, is it possible to make this work on a Mac or Chromebook?


----------



## DalDal (Apr 7, 2017)

I wrote a comprehensive guide on connecting timers to macs here https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/connecting-stackmat-timers-with-macs.64052/

Try running through all of it. I hope it fixes your issue and let me know if you have any problems still.


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sorry for the bump, but I can't connect my stackmat to my computer. wire is connected to everything, but I get a loud repetitive buzz from my speakers. any fix?


----------



## Gary Song (Jun 1, 2017)

Whenever I try to connect my stackmat timer to my computer it doesn't work. Windows says it can detect it and the volume seems to be high. However, when I go to cs timer and allow the microphone it doesn't work. I know it isn't the timer or cables fault because it works on my chromebook. There is definitely a signal, it playsback when I go into the audio settings
When I'm on google chrome it doesn't even ask to use my microphone

Edit:
Ok so this was fixed when I lowered the input volume, so if anyone else has the problem try that
But Chrome still doesn't try to access my microphone


----------



## Ancho Cubing (Jun 24, 2017)

Whenever I try to turn on my QJ timer while connected to my computer it makes a static like sound pls help


----------



## StripyCubing (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi there. Having a big problem connecting my G4 timer to my laptop (Surface 3 running on Win10). The jack should be a dual headphone and microphone jack. I remember getting my QJ timer to work with CStimer once. My computer won't even recognise either timer as a device once plugged in and I have a brand new cable. Debating whether to get a microphone jack to usb adapter to try that out.

Anyone out there had the same problem? I just want my laptop to recognise the timer first.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 14, 2017)

StripyCubing said:


> Hi there. Having a big problem connecting my G4 timer to my laptop (Surface 3 running on Win10). The jack should be a dual headphone and microphone jack. I remember getting my QJ timer to work with CStimer once. My computer won't even recognise either timer as a device once plugged in and I have a brand new cable. Debating whether to get a microphone jack to usb adapter to try that out.
> 
> Anyone out there had the same problem? I just want my laptop to recognise the timer first.



This is the same for me. i have a microphone jack on my computer and the right cables but the laptop doesn't seem to recognize it. i just gave up lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting a Speedstacks G4 timer and I'm wondering what exactly you need to connect it to a Mac? 

Any other info would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## applezfall (Nov 24, 2017)

go to https://cstimer.net/ (not http) and pick stackmat and you will get a pop up asking for permission


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 24, 2017)

applezfall said:


> go to https://cstimer.net/ (not http) and pick stackmat and you will get a pop up asking for permission


Ok, what cord do you need?


----------



## applezfall (Nov 24, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Ok, what cord do you need?


idk


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 24, 2017)

What cord to you need to connect it to a Mac?


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 13, 2017)

Will this cord work?
https://www.mycablemart.com/store/c...MI56bMouCF2AIV7Z3tCh3gRAkfEAQYAiABEgKM2_D_BwE


----------



## Foxclub_original (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,
so i bought a speed stacks gen4 timer an a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cabel and everything works exept i can't stop the timer Please help (The gen4 stops but cstimer dosen't prisma dosen't work???)


----------



## ThatCuberKoko (Feb 10, 2018)

Simple. Use CsTimer.


----------



## Shadow Cuber (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm having trouble as well. Whenever I plugin my stackmat it goes bezerk and cstimer doesnt seem to change at all. It keeps showing 0.000


----------



## iSoElectric (Apr 17, 2018)

Yep, that's right. After having purchased the 2.5mm to 3.5mm cord a month ago, and messing with my computer inputs, browsers, and csTimer itself, my stackmat _still_ won't connect to my computer (which is an iMac from 2012). OF COURSE I watched cyotheking's in-depth video about it the second he uploaded it, but even after watching it twice now and doing what he says, it STILL won't work. I tried the tips he suggested for the computer regarding inputs and browsers (I use Firefox - btw now's not the time to attack me for that, all of my solve sessions are on there, OK. I'm not switching.). I even bought the EXACT cord SpeedCubeReview linked in his tutorial. The only inputs on my computer are the internal microphone on my computer, and my mic, the Blue Snowball. I've tried following Chris' steps countless times on both Chrome and Firefox. Does anyone know what I should do? Is my cord defective? Do I need to use an adapter like Livia recommended in her video? I need answers!

Before replying, I'd recommend watching the videos I mentioned if you haven't already. I've attached them below for convenience.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 17, 2018)

iSoElectric said:


> Yep, that's right. After having purchased the 2.5mm to 3.5mm cord a month ago, and messing with my computer inputs, browsers, and csTimer itself, my stackmat _still_ won't connect to my computer (which is an iMac from 2012). OF COURSE I watched cyotheking's in-depth video about it the second he uploaded it, but even after watching it twice now and doing what he says, it STILL won't work. I tried the tips he suggested for the computer regarding inputs and browsers (I use Firefox - btw now's not the time to attack me for that, all of my solve sessions are on there, OK. I'm not switching.). I even bought the EXACT cord SpeedCubeReview linked in his tutorial. The only inputs on my computer are the internal microphone on my computer, and my mic, the Blue Snowball. I've tried following Chris' steps countless times on both Chrome and Firefox. Does anyone know what I should do? Is my cord defective? Do I need to use an adapter like Livia recommended in her video? I need answers!
> 
> Before replying, I'd recommend watching the videos I mentioned if you haven't already. I've attached them below for convenience.


Are you in the secure version of cstimer, and have you give cs permission to use the microphone?


----------



## iSoElectric (Apr 17, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Are you in the secure version of cstimer, and have you give cs permission to use the microphone?


I am not in the secure version normally, but I have tried that before and given the site permission to the microphone and it still doesn’t work :/


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 17, 2018)

iSoElectric said:


> I am not in the secure version normally, but I have tried that before and given the site permission to the microphone and it still doesn’t work :/


The only things that I can think of are: that the cord might be bad, or your mic port might not work. Try using it on a different computer if you can, and try plugging a mic into the port to see if it works.


----------



## Foxclub_original (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the Support!!! I think CSTimer has a problem with my USB soundcard, which is poorly made and from China. That is Propobly the Problem. I might upload a sound file to soundcloud In the next week.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Foxclub_original (May 11, 2018)

ThatCuberKoko said:


> Simple. Use CsTimer.


Pleas read my Post. ( ͡°╭╮ ͡°)( ͡°╭╮ ͡°)( ͡°╭╮ ͡°)


----------



## dfquigley (Jan 7, 2019)

Quick question regarding stackmats on cstimer.

I got my stackmat, cord and cstimer all cooperation, and have done a couple hundred solves.

The strange thing I am noticing however is that the signal seems a bit off. If I am sitting with a solved time on the timer, I'll see the time on my computer change color a few times, and once in a while it'll start re-entering the time I have multiple times.

Once it entered my current solve time like 4 times in less than a second.

It's workable if I am sure to hit reset right away ( it sucks having it enter a time and skip to the next scramble half-way through scrambling )

While I can deal with this, I am curious if I am the only one who has this, and what the issue might be if it's not a common issue.

I am on windows 10, 4th gen stackmat, using firefox.

I have tried different audio ports, updated my sound drivers. I have a second cord coming in from amazon just in case that's the issue.

Thanks!


----------



## JJonesUK (Jan 9, 2019)

I have a Gen 4 Stackmat Timer and when using it with CSTimer a mixture of things happen. Sometimes the timer works absolutely fine with no faults at all, but a lot of the time, the timer will start and then just won't stop, even though it's stopped on the stackmat. What I find weird is that when cstimer is still counting, if I reset the stackmat, the cstimer clock resets as well. I can't figure out why this is happening.


----------



## dfquigley (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm having different issues, so far when I start it starts, when I stop it stops, but I keep seeing my time change colors on the screen when I'm doing nothing ( scrambling ) whether it's still on my time from the last solve, or on zero.

Occasionally it goes and stores the current time multiple times, I've had up to 4 or 5 repeats in about a second or two.

I had to start resetting immediately to avoid this, especially since I lose the scramble I'm on as well.

If I have it set to have 15s inspection time, I can't make it start when I want unless I hit spacebar, but I will see it start inspection time on it's own, so I've had to turn that off.


----------



## JJonesUK (Jan 10, 2019)

I've fixed my issue by completely disabling all microphone tweaks etc that my drivers do by default, though now I'm experiencing the exact issue that you're also having. I'm also just resetting my timer, as I can't figure out why its happening. It's likely due to a faulty cable.


----------



## dfquigley (Jan 10, 2019)

On one hand it sucks you are having the same issue, on the other I am glad it’s not just me. 

We just got a second computer in the house that I will try it on next to see if the problem continues, ruling out the timer itself and cable if it goes away. 

I also have a moyu timer, as well as a second cord coming soon to test out. 

I hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## adamfenn28 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a Gen 4 Stackmat timer working on a Mac with Chrome and Cstimer.

I was not able to do it like ANY of the YouTube tutorials suggest. I have 2 Gen 4's, and they both work, the same way. The Gen 4 data port seems to output line level audio, not mic level audio, as others have suggested. I have run this into a mixer and listened to it, and it's definitely WAY to loud to be mic level.

Unfortunately, modern MacBooks don't have line level audio input jacks. I used this audio capture device:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/616367-REG/Behringer_UCA222_UCA222_USB_1_1.html

I made a simple cable using these parts:

https://vetco.net/products/6-2-5mm-male-mono-pigtail-cable-right-angle

https://vetco.net/products/red-rca-male-plug-plastic

I have also noticed, similar to dfquigley, that once in a while, the Cstimer will record the same time multiple times, and advanced through scrambles with each entry.

@dfquigley are you using mic input or line input?


----------



## dfquigley (Jan 12, 2019)

So far I had it as mic in, but will experiment with line in to see if it makes any difference.




adamfenn28 said:


> I have a Gen 4 Stackmat timer working on a Mac with Chrome and Cstimer.
> 
> I was not able to do it like ANY of the YouTube tutorials suggest. I have 2 Gen 4's, and they both work, the same way. The Gen 4 data port seems to output line level audio, not mic level audio, as others have suggested. I have run this into a mixer and listened to it, and it's definitely WAY to loud to be mic level.
> 
> ...


----------



## adamfenn28 (Jan 12, 2019)

@dfquigley, since posting, I have gotten mic in to work, if I run the Gen 4 output through a mixer and massively lowering the signal to something resembling mic level. I have actually been able to get this to work while running the output of the tip through my body which I measured at about 2 million ohms. 

My next step is to see if I can locally source a few resistors in the range of 2 million ohms. If I can, I'll make a cable with the resistor in the 3.5mm connector. I will use these:

https://vetco.net/products/3-5mm-4-conductor-plug

I'm getting pretty confident that I can get this to work with just a custom "attenuation cable" and mic in.


----------



## Osiris (Oct 19, 2019)

If anyone could give me some advice for this, that'd be great! (I am on Windows, not Mac) So, I connect my SpeedStacks Stackmat to my computer's headphone jack with the correct cable. I am using the secure version of CSTimer, the timer on the screen shows the --:-- symbol, so I know that it's able to connect to the computer. I have changed my timing format in CSTimer to "Stackmat", and I have allowed the microphone to be used on Chrome, and the red dot is showing next to the tab, so I know that the microphone is allowed. When everything is set to go, I look at my stackmat and the red light is just randomly blinking, constantly. I have no idea how to stop it, and I can't even do a solve because the timer is just stopping on it's own with that red light always randomly blinking. Also, the times on my stackmat (which range from 0.02 to 0.xx), are still not even showing up on my times list in CSTimer. I have tried to find videos to help and find other ways of connecting it, but nothing has worked for me so far, so hopefully somebody out there can help!


----------



## hashdo (Nov 14, 2019)

Yeah my timer reacts the same way
I don't know how to fix it tho


----------



## danvie (Nov 15, 2019)

You've probably already tried this, and this may be worthless, but try changing the batteries


----------



## qq280833822 (Nov 15, 2019)

Recently, I'm trying to find a robust solution to connect stackmat to laptop, mobile phone, etc.
Currently, the most convenient and robust way is to use an external USB sound card, since most of the problem is due to the internal sound card of your laptop or mobile phone. However, since there are many kinds of external USB sound card, it is hard for me to verify which of them work as expected.
In mainland china, this sound card works as expected (for both laptop and mobile phone): https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.79f8275c7vRjhx&id=520633346880&ns=1&abbucket=4


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Nov 16, 2019)

It is quite possibly your internal sound card. I couldn't get my Stackmat timer to work with my pc so I bought a couple of cheap usb sound cards for a couple dollars from eBay. Works perfectly with the Stackmat timer.


----------



## ramzol (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello
I have a problem with the timer when I connect it to a laptop (I use a microphone-headphone splitter)
I turn on the stackmat option in cstimer when i want to solve timer is stopping at 0.005; 0.003 etc. or not start at all. After disconnecting the cable, the timer operates normally. I use jack-2x jack splitter, not usb-2x jack.


----------



## PugCuber (Nov 24, 2019)

I asked this in a different thread, but I think I will be able to get more help here. CSTimer was just updated, and for some reason, the way CSTimer connects stackmat has changed. I have the right cables and whatnot, but when I change the 'Entering in Times with' to stackmat, and when I press 'OK', the little microphone thing in the url search bar isn't there. Does anyone know how to fix this? I use Mac btw.


----------



## connorlacrosse (Jan 10, 2020)

Did you ever figure this out? Same exact issue.


----------



## NTCubing (Apr 12, 2020)

my stackmat is not working with cstimer and i have looked at tons of videos and nothing explains it (i am on windows 10)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 12, 2020)

what icon is next to the jack on your computer that you plug it into?


----------



## NTCubing (Apr 12, 2020)

Microphone


----------



## Ayce (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe go into settings, check what sites are currently using your mic, (add cs if it isn't already there) If it is there then remove it from the allowed sites (ask before using) and with your timer connected go into cstimer (make sure you have https:// in front of it) and let it ask for your mic, allow it and tell me if it works.
bump @ProStar


----------



## brododragon (Apr 13, 2020)

Ayce said:


> bump @ProStar


It's not a bump if the last post was less than a week ago.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok, I'm having problems connecting my stackmat to my computer. I have this adapter because I'm using a laptop. I have Windows 10. The problem is that my computer never recognizes the stackmat as a microphone. I have all the latest drivers. I've tried restarting the computer, unplugging the cable, etc. The cable works with my desktop computer, which has a dedicated microphone jack, and the headphone part of the splitter works just fine, so the cables aren't the problem. Can anyone help?


----------



## CFOPboi (Aug 15, 2020)

This thread is for any trouble with timers or computers. put your questions here too! My question is about a little issue. My Stackmat is connected to my computer and works, but sometimes cstimer starts inspection randomly. if you know why or how to fix please reply


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 15, 2020)

Buy a new one.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Connecting a stackmat to a computer is known to cause problems. I would recommend you use typing instead. However, I haven't experimented much with connecting, so wait for other answers too.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 15, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Buy a new one.


Mine does it too, so that's not the problem.


----------



## swburk (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm unable to connect my StackMat to my computer. It never recognizes it as a microphone. I'm using this cable. My guess is it's because the cable is TRS (Tip, ring, sleeve), and it needs to be TRRS (Tip, ring, ring, sleeve) since it is being used as a microphone. I didn't think about that before buying the cable though.

Does anyone have a cable recommendation that works?


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 17, 2020)

swburk said:


> I'm unable to connect my StackMat to my computer. It never recognizes it as a microphone. I'm using this cable. My guess is it's because the cable is TRS (Tip, ring, sleeve), and it needs to be TRRS (Tip, ring, ring, sleeve) since it is being used as a microphone. I didn't think about that before buying the cable though.
> 
> Does anyone have a cable recommendation that works?


Your suspicion is correct. You'll need this adapter. (Or one like it, but make sure it goes to USB)


----------



## swburk (Aug 17, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Your suspicion is correct. You'll need this adapter. (Or one like it, but make sure it goes to USB)



Ok thank you. I got this cable, and this adapter since the cables need to be TRRS, but they still didn't work on their own. So I I need to plug the adapter into the stackmat, the cable into the adapter, the cable into the USB adapter you suggested, and then plug that into the USB port on my computer?


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 18, 2020)

swburk said:


> Ok thank you. I got this cable, and this adapter since the cables need to be TRRS, but they still didn't work on their own. So I I need to plug the adapter into the stackmat, the cable into the adapter, the cable into the USB adapter you suggested, and then plug that into the USB port on my computer?


Yep, pretty much, haha. I just got a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable to cut out the middle adapter but it should work with what you have.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

I heard qiyi timer connects with a normal headphone cable. Is that true?


----------



## swburk (Aug 18, 2020)

Ok, I've got mine working, but I'm posting what worked here for others who might have the same issue:

The cables I linked to above work fine if your computer has a microphone-only port, which my desktop does. However, the Stackmat will not work if you are plugging it into a headphone/microphone combined port, which my Mac has. If that is the port you have, you need the USB adapter that CuberStache linked to.


----------



## drdoge97 (Aug 24, 2020)

I recently ordered a g4 stackmat, but when I connect it to my computer it, it connects, but doesn't really work. When I use it without cstimer, it works fine.

Here's a screen recording: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1m0YRrhfMIlZyOc6LqxotwRP0EhdlRo0V/view?usp=sharing

If you're wondering, at the beginning it was me trying to connect the stackmat. And yes, I've tried on chrome, it does the same thing. I just prefer to use edge.


----------



## drdoge97 (Sep 8, 2020)

this is what happens when i connect my stackmat to cstimer.net








2020-08-24 12-18-34 (2).mp4







drive.google.com




it never turns green, sometimes it works, and most of the time it does what is in the video.
does anybody else have this issue?


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 8, 2020)

Try using Chrome. I've tried using a stackmat on a laptop, but it never worked. I recently got a PC, and sometimes I would get like a 0.006, but its not doing it anymore. Besides that, maybe replace batteries, make sure the cable is fully conncted, and try using the secure version (https://cstimer.net) on chrome with permission to the microphone. Maybe this helps, maybe it won't but at least try all these things first.


----------



## swburk (Sep 9, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Try using Chrome. I've tried using a stackmat on a laptop, but it never worked. I recently got a PC, and sometimes I would get like a 0.006, but its not doing it anymore. Besides that, maybe replace batteries, make sure the cable is fully conncted, and try using the secure version (https://cstimer.net) on chrome with permission to the microphone. Maybe this helps, maybe it won't but at least try all these things first.



I have had that issue for awhile, and it's very frustrating, because it doesn't happen all the time. Did you find a way to solve it?

Tymon just posted a video a little bit ago having the same issue:


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 9, 2020)

swburk said:


> I have had that issue for awhile, and it's very frustrating, because it doesn't happen all the time. Did you find a way to solve it?
> 
> Tymon just posted a video a little bit ago having the same issue:


After the first day or two, it started working just fine for some reason. I'll have to wait and see if it happens again, but it's fine at the moment.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello, im having a problem with my stackmat timer. I want to connect it to cstimer but i cant find a cable that fits in the stackmat. Do you have any idea on where to find such cable and what type it is?
My stackmat timer is gen 4.

Edit: I found that i need a 2.5 to 3.5 millimeter cable, is that right or not?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Yeah, that’s right. If your computer has one jack for both audio and mic, you also need a splitter.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yeah, that’s right. If your computer has one jack for both audio and mic, you also need a splitter.


i dont need one im on desktop its seperate. But i dont have that cable so is there another way?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i dont need one im on desktop its seperate. But i dont have that cable so is there another way?


Not that I know of, you would have to buy that cable. On Amazon, its only 6 or 7 bucks, so it’s definitely worth the money.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i dont need one im on desktop its seperate. But i dont have that cable so is there another way?



I would recommend getting a cable because like that you avoid the issue of having to type your times (I do that with my Yj timer and it's a bit annoying).

You can get the cable for $2.99 in The Cubicle. Here


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I would recommend getting a cable because like that you avoid the issue of having to type your times (I do that with my Yj timer and it's a bit annoying).
> 
> You can get the cable for $2.99 in The Cubicle. Here


i dont really buy in the cubicle because my mom prefers amazon though
i will see if i can buy the cable though.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 22, 2020)

Its basically aux to aux cable but different dimensions on both the sides. Some cubing companies have started producing it, otherwise you will get it at your local electronics store.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

i finally got my mom to buy me the cable. There is one on the cubicle for 3 dollars which is pretty cheap.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 21, 2020)

im sorry if this isnt the right place to post, i dont really know where to post this, but what do you reccomend a good online timer? I used to use Ctimer, but it feels too complicated and sometimes it glitches. I need something that supports stackmat timer connection, and is simple.


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 23, 2020)

CStimer can connect to stackmat and I use it. It has no glitches and is quite simple.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 23, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> CStimer can connect to stackmat and I use it. It has no glitches and is quite simple.


cyotheking said that it is a bit glitchy at times.
Its not simple btw the settings have alot of customizations and all that stuff


----------



## JusticeDB (Dec 3, 2020)

So I bought a data connector for stackmat, plugged it in using a tutorial. It shows --:-- but when I start the timer and stop it it doesn't show the time. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 3, 2020)

What computer are you using?


----------



## JusticeDB (Dec 3, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> What computer are you using?


Windows 10


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Dec 3, 2020)

In some part of video they show how to fix that (it also mentions how to connect a stackmat in different devices)


----------



## JusticeDB (Dec 3, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> In some part of video they show how to fix that (it also mentions how to connect a stackmat in different devices)


ty, I already found the problem, I connected it to mic instead of headphone.


----------



## nirmod06 (Jan 4, 2021)

Can GAN356i connected to cstimer on android? If yes, is there a particular browser I should use?


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 9, 2021)

I am having the same problem. Let me Tell you what happened:

First I bought my 3.5 to 2.5 mm cable and i connected it to the stackmat and my laptop which is windows 10 and an hp pavillion. I watched cyotheking's video and followed it until i came to the problem where i get --:-- and i refreshed it there and it asked me to press OK for connecting to stackmat, i pressed ok and the display again showed the --:-- symbol and it would not start the timer. i checked my sound settings and tested the mic and it seems to be working alright, when the timer is off it does not receive signals and when it is on it receives signals but the only problem is that it does not link with cstimer. Please help me.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Bld_solver said:


> I am having the same problem. Let me Tell you what happened:
> 
> First I bought my 3.5 to 2.5 mm cable and i connected it to the stackmat and my laptop which is windows 10 and an hp pavillion. I watched cyotheking's video and followed it until i came to the problem where i get --:-- and i refreshed it there and it asked me to press OK for connecting to stackmat, i pressed ok and the display again showed the --:-- symbol and it would not start the timer. i checked my sound settings and tested the mic and it seems to be working alright, when the timer is off it does not receive signals and when it is on it receives signals but the only problem is that it does not link with cstimer. Please help me.


If your audio and microphone is in the same jack, then you will need to buy a splitter. something like this should work, but there are plenty more options if you want to take a look at them. Make sure that when you get this splitter, you plug the 3.5 mm end of the original cord into the microphone side of the splitter.


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> If your audio and microphone is in the same jack, then you will need to buy a splitter. something like this should work, but there are plenty more options if you want to take a look at them. Make sure that when you get this splitter, you plug the 3.5 mm end of the original cord into the microphone side of the splitter.


Well see, my microphone input is in one side and my headphones input is beside the mic input do I still require the splitter?

I may not answer immediately as in my time zone it is night so I will answer after 8 hours.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Bld_solver said:


> Well see, my microphone input is in one side and my headphones input is beside the mic input do I still require the splitter?
> 
> I may not answer immediately as in my time zone it is night so I will answer after 8 hours.


If you plug it into the mic input, it should work. What browser are you using? If you're using Chrome, then try opening csTimer in a new tab, then it should ask for permission to use your microphone.


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> If you plug it into the mic input, it should work. What browser are you using? If you're using Chrome, then try opening csTimer in a new tab, then it should ask for permission to use your microphone.


it is plugged in to the mic input only and i use chrome with the secure version of cstimer and it still doesn't work even though i tested the stackmat and if on, the laptop gets the signal but the thing is this does not work with cstimer.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 10, 2021)

Slightly off topic, but seems like csTimer should be able to use a audio in + out just fine, no? (If the devs made it work, ofc)


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 10, 2021)

brododragon said:


> Slightly off topic, but seems like csTimer should be able to use a audio in + out just fine, no? (If the devs made it work, ofc)


I am not quite sure what you mean


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Bld_solver said:


> I am not quite sure what you mean


just to make sure, your using stackmat gen 4 right?


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> just to make sure, your using stackmat gen 4 right?


yes


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Bld_solver said:


> yes


Follow this ultra high quality, professional video I made and make sure everything looks pretty much the same. Lemme know if you need anything or have any questions









20210609_224136.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 10, 2021)

ok thanks


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Follow this ultra high quality, professional video I made and make sure everything looks pretty much the same. Lemme know if you need anything or have any questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on laptop.


----------



## Bld_solver (Jun 10, 2021)

hey, you all i just noticed something and wanted to ask if this is ok, I just tested my stackmat mic input and when i turn on the timer the testing bar goes up and stays there even when i start the timer is this ok and just to make you understand better i recorded me testing the mic.



Google Drive: Sign-in


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Bld_solver said:


> hey, you all i just noticed something and wanted to ask if this is ok, I just tested my stackmat mic input and when i turn on the timer the testing bar goes up and stays there even when i start the timer is this ok and just to make you understand better i recorded me testing the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> Google Drive: Sign-in


that's good, that is what I showed in the video too


Bld_solver said:


> I am on laptop.


it does not matter, it is still windows 10 so the process should be the same


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi, I am trying to get my stackmat to connect to cubedesk.io and cstimer but whenever I plug the 2.5 to my stackmat my stackmat starts acting weird starting times without me doing it, randomly showing the lights and not starting the timer when i start it i tried turning it off and turning it back on but it just gave me an endless thing of 0.02 and 0.03 when i was not touching it please help


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 5, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, I am trying to get my stackmat to connect to cubedesk.io and cstimer but whenever I plug the 2.5 to my stackmat my stackmat starts acting weird starting times without me doing it, randomly showing the lights and not starting the timer when i start it i tried turning it off and turning it back on but it just gave me an endless thing of 0.02 and 0.03 when i was not touching it please help


Yeah, cubedesk does that. It won't work on cubedesk very well, I recommend using cstimer and then importing your solves to cubedesk if you really insist on using the cable.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 6, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Yeah, cubedesk does that. It won't work on cubedesk very well, I recommend using cstimer and then importing your solves to cubedesk if you really insist on using the cable.


It was doing it on cstimer 2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 6, 2022)

stackmats just do that


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 6, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> stackmats just do that


Stackmats are like that, they glitch and don't connect most times.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 6, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> stackmats just do that





Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Stackmats are like that, they glitch and don't connect most times.


No it ruined my stackmat I cant use it now\


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 6, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> No it ruined my stackmat I cant use it now\


noooooo,sorry about that.


----------

